# Внезапная боль в пояснице,  сильный отек ноги



## Saulite (20 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, помогите  справиться с болями и отеками.

Женщина, Возраст – 52 года, рост – 166, вес – 110. Работаю экономистом, не курю.

Из заболеваний - диабет второго типа,  аллергия (поллиноз, + медикаментозная: пенициллин, новокаин, сульфаниламиды, глюкокортикостероиды).

Травм и аварий не было.

Примерно три недели назад поднялась температура, заболело горло.

Одновременно появились болевые ощущения в пояснице  ( сантиметров на 10 ниже поясницы).

Кроме того, появилась сильная боль в левой ноге с внутренней стороны бедра, там где нога касается края кресла. Пришлось сидеть на краешке кресла с вытянутыми ногами.

В согнутом положении в левой ноге в районе колена было ощущение боли и стянутости при вставании.

В эти же дни вечером обратила внимание на то,  что очень сильно отекли ноги – обе.  Отек начинался от паховой области и заканчивался на стопах ног. К утру отеки почти сошли. На следующий день повторилось то же самое

Ноги в объеме увеличились примерно в полтора раза, настолько, что широкие брюки сидели в обтяжку.

Ночью были очень сильные судороги в икроножных мышцах. Было ощущение, что как только нога выпрямляется, сразу накатывается судорога - раз по 6-7 за ночь. Продолжалось это около 3-х дней.

Раньше не отеков ни боли в пояснице не было. В наличии только межпозвоночные грыжи в грудном отделе позвоночника.

Хирург в поликлинике рекомендовал сделать Дуплексное сканирование сосудов,
от отеков попить детралекс, от боли в пояснице поколоть мовалис или ксефокам и мильгамму попить сирдолуд.

Дуплексное сканирование сделала в Центре флебологии. Заключение прикладываю.

Дерталекс пью, ксефокам и мильгамму проколола, сирдолуд пропила.

В настоящее время отеки  с правой ноги сошли, а на левой ноге остались, но уже не такие сильные.

Отек присутствует с внутренней стороны бедра рядом с коленом (при надавливании есть болезненные ощущения), и отек голени. Вообще, постоянно побаливает вся левая нога..мышцы бедра, икроножная.

Поясница болит меньше. А вот колено болит( но только в согнутом положении).

От отчаяния сделала МРТ пояснично – крестцового отдела и коленного сустава.

Судя по  заключениям  по МРТ поясницы и колена – почти здорова????
*
     
*
Вот только что делать с болью  и отеками.  Работа сидячая, а вот сидеть то я как раз и не могу. Вернее могу, но очень недолго. А семью необходимо кормить...

Пожалуйста, порекомендуйте  доктора, который сможет разобраться в ситуации и помочь.

Все снимки и заключения прикладываю.


----------



## La murr (20 Сен 2015)

*Saulite*, Алёна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Saulite (20 Сен 2015)

*La murr*,  cпасибо! 
Я написала в общей теме, поскольку просто  не знаю, к врачу какого направления  мне надо обращаться. То ли к неврологу из-за позвоночника, то ли к хирургу-ортопеду из-за боли и отека колена. В районной поликлинике  разводят руками, затрудняясь с диагнозом.


----------



## La murr (20 Сен 2015)

*Saulite*, Алёна, если бы Вы написали, в каком регионе проживаете, можно было бы порекомендовать и какого-то конкретного доктора)))


----------



## Saulite (20 Сен 2015)

Извините, пожалуйста, забыла написать. Я  из Москвы.


----------



## La murr (20 Сен 2015)

Saulite написал(а):


> Извините, пожалуйста, забыла написать. Я  из Москвы.


Вот список докторов-консультантов форума, работающих с пациентами в Москве, к которым Вы можете обратиться -
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/

Контакты - на странице личного профиля доктора, либо в личной переписке.


----------

